# Fredde 3yr black & tan terrier



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie is a 3 year old black and tan smooth coated terrier and is currently on foster in Oxford.

The Freddie fact file
Dog status: Very good
Cat status: Will chase, can not be rehomed with cats or small furries
Child status: Good but lively so would be best rehomed with older children
House training: Excellent
Basic training: Is very ball focused which can be used as a training motivator. Very intelligent, excellent recall and know basic commands

Well, what can we say about F F F Freddie?

Fantastic with other dogs

Fabulous manners

Fun loving

Free spirit yet still has excellent recall

F F F Form an orderly queue!

Freddie came in to Hopes care from the pound. He is in foster in Oxford with a gang of canine foster brothers and sisters who he is getting along very well with.

He is clean in the house, has good recall off the lead and responds to basic commands. He absolutely loves loves loves his ball....and anyone elses ball. Well, actually he doesnt believe there could be such a thing as someone elses ball, he is under the impression that every single one in the world was made just for him.

He is a very active and intelligent dog who may just be cut out for a career in agility.

He is well socialised and good with children and adults alike but his active and lively nature means he may be best rehomed with older children.

Freddie cannot be rehomed with cats, small animals or chickens.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk

Photos & videos of this lovely lad can be seen on the link below;

Read more: Hope Rescue - Freddie - 3 year old black and tan Terrier


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie is still looking for his forever sofa.


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Fabulous Freddie




























Click on photo to watch video


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh no.... Freddie's ball is missing......

........where on earth could it possibly be.......:confused1:

click to watch video



......& now it's found.......
........time to play......

video



Never a dull moment with young master Freddie around

There must be someone out there that would love to share Freddie's fun & games ??

Read more: Hope Rescue - Freddie - 3 year old black and tan Terrier


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie is still waiting for that fun loving forever home to come along


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

He is lovely where is his foster home? 

We can't adopt untill we move house in the begining of march


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie is being fostered in Oxford


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there 

I'm very interested in Freddie :001_tt1:

We're in Worcestershire, would love to see him, could you tell me how we'd go about arranging this?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

loops25 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm very interested in Freddie :001_tt1:
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :glare:


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> :cursing: :glare:


? :confused1:


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

loops25 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm very interested in Freddie :001_tt1:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Please use this link to fill in an interest form;

Hope Rescue - Freddie - 3 year old black and tan Terrier

Good Luck


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie is now reserved, pending a home check


----------

